# Itouch and wi-fi



## eddie10 (17 Sep 2008)

Just purchased an apple itouch and am trying to set up the wi-fi. I have a wireless router at home and have used it for the past 2 years with no problems. When i try to hook up the wi-fi on the itouch, it sees my router but then it looks for a password. Now i have no idea what the password is. I have tried entering 192.168.1.254 in my browser to get me into the router, but it only brings me into google where 192.168.1.254 is mentioned so cant find the WEP key via this option. Any sugestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## j26 (17 Sep 2008)

Can you reset the router and clear the password?

Then you could start again with a new one.


----------



## eddie10 (17 Sep 2008)

When you say, reset the router, do you mean 'physical turn it off' or can this be done from my pc..?? Thanks


----------



## j26 (17 Sep 2008)

My router has a physical button on the back that is recessed, meaning you need something sharp to press it.  I've never had to use it, but AFAIK it resets the router to factory settings, with no password.


----------



## eddie10 (17 Sep 2008)

Thanks j26. I had a look and i see it now. If and when i reset it, will others be able to access my router(ie neighbours..) and how would i go about getting another password? Thank in advance as you can see networking is not an area i'm overly familar with.


----------



## j26 (17 Sep 2008)

Yes, it would be unsecured, but there's nothing to stop you from setting a new one in the router settings which you can access through your web browser.


----------



## Guest125 (17 Sep 2008)

put 192.168.1.254 into the top search box of your browser,not the google search box in the centre of the page.I'm assuming you are using the Eircom supplied Netopia router.In the column on the left click on Wireless,the page will then show you the wireless access code.


----------



## eddie10 (18 Sep 2008)

Cheers j26 and caff. Have reset the router and now can access wi-fi via the itouch. Great stuff. My router is now unsecured however(as predicted). I did try to enter 192.168.1.254 in the actual browser but only referenced to it in google came up. I origional typed config in the cmd prompt and it came up with a different gateway address to the above. Tried the new one (not at home, so cant remember the number) and it asked for a password. Tried 1234,admin and password but wouldn't let me in). I will look into it later when i'm home and update on any progress. If i can just get into the router, i should be fine. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## turtle77 (18 Sep 2008)

what brand/model is your router?


----------



## eddie10 (18 Sep 2008)

Think its a zyxel router using bt bb.


----------



## turtle77 (18 Sep 2008)

It depends on the model of the router.
Above is a link with default passwords, and usernames.
Scroll down to the end for the Zyxel routers


----------



## eddie10 (18 Sep 2008)

Cheers Turtle77. I will try it later at home and update any results..


----------



## rmelly (18 Sep 2008)

I thought you needed a physical connection to the router (i.e. through a network cable) to access the admin console - for security reasons? 

The router instructions should cover this.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> I thought you needed a physical connection to the router (i.e. through a network cable) to access the admin console - for security reasons?


No - at least not with all routers anyway.


----------



## eddie10 (18 Sep 2008)

Tried the default password for the router 1234 and got in. Changed the default password. Then when i went into try and enable the security via  advanced setup/wireless lan/wireless, i seem to be stuck. The WEP encryption field is disabled. When i enable this to 128-bit WEP however, nothing goes into the first key fields(though it may do this automatically). I am wary to apply changes as it may lock me lock as i wouldn't have any WEP password. Any ideas welcome?? Basically just tring to secure my network..


----------



## mik_da_man (18 Sep 2008)

As above you may need to be connected via network cable to the router.
Also try to use WPA not WEP if possible


----------



## Guest125 (18 Sep 2008)

Try wpa encryption.Then you can create your own password.


----------



## eddie10 (18 Sep 2008)

No wpa option, Just the WEP. Should i be looking for the WPA option elsewhere??


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

As requested earlier *precisely *what make and model of router it is? And what *specific *firmware revision is it running?


----------



## eddie10 (18 Sep 2008)

zyxel - prestige 600 series/ where would i find the firmware details?
Starting to think i will leave it alone and get a techie buddie over. It may be a lot less hassle.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

eddie10 said:


> zyxel - prestige 600 series/ where would i find the firmware details?


Some where in the admin web interface. I'm asking because it's possible that the device does not support anything other than _WEP _(e.g. _WPA, WPA2_) without a firmware upgrade. Or at all.


> Starting to think i will leave it alone and get a techie buddie over. It may be a lot less hassle.


I agree.


----------

